# BEST Squirrel Recipe



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Jan 21, 2016)

I know some of you have a good recipe to get these tough critters tasting good.

Tell us about it.


----------



## Offroadtek (Jan 21, 2016)

I typically make a brunswick stew with them.

Ingredients:
1 lb. bacon (reserve the grease)
2 cups chopped onion
1 cup chopped celery
1 TSP. black pepper
4 cups chopped potato
1 bay leaf
1/2 cup salt (for soaking)
1 can lima beans 
2 big cans of whole tomatoes
2 cans of kernel corn
3 cloves garlic

Soak 6-7 cleaned whole squirrels in saltwater for hour.
Remove brine from pot and add two cans tomatoes and two cups water and boil squirrels for 1 hour.
During this time fry the bacon. Then fry onions, celery and potatoes in bacon grease.
Remove squirrels and debone them.
Then add squirrel meat, fried vegetables, corn, lima beans, garlic and bacon back into pot with tomatoes and boil for 1 hour. 
Season to taste.

I've left the bacon out and not noticed much difference, but why risk it. 

Makes a lot of stew.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 21, 2016)

Whatever recipe used,ya gotta parboil them tree rats first.

After parboiling,I like'em browned in the frying pan the smothered in gravy.


----------



## ryanh487 (Jan 21, 2016)

Parboil til they float
debone
batter and fry golden brown
dip in hot sauce


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 21, 2016)

ryanh487 said:


> Parboil til they float
> debone
> batter and fry golden brown
> dip in hot sauce



This one sounds good!!!  Especially in camp!!  I'm going to try this one next time I go up, Thanks!!


----------



## Swamperdog (Jan 21, 2016)

You can shorten the parboiling to 20 mins if you use a pressure cooker.


----------



## ambush80 (Jan 21, 2016)

I have heard the term "parboil" used alot in squirrel cookery.  I don't think it means what you think it means.  



From what I understand, parboiling is a quick process.  I have found that squirrels need to be gently simmered for at least 40 minutes before the meat becomes soft enough to pull of the bone.  Maybe there's something else to it that I don't know about.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Man these all sound good.  Keep'em coming.


----------



## Bucky T (Jan 22, 2016)

Fried is my favorite.

I parboil in a saltwater brine first.  Remove squirrel quarters, soak in buttermilk, roll in self rising flour, pan fry.

Make a batch of rice, take the grease and trimmings from the pan and make a nice brown gravy (water based) or a nice white gravy (milk based) and enjoy.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Bucky T said:


> Fried is my favorite.
> 
> I parboil in a saltwater brine first.  Remove squirrel quarters, soak in buttermilk, roll in self rising flour, pan fry.
> 
> Make a batch of rice, take the grease and trimmings from the pan and make a nice brown gravy (water based) or a nice white gravy (milk based) and enjoy.



Man that sounds good.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 22, 2016)

Bucky T said:


> Fried is my favorite.
> 
> I parboil in a saltwater brine first.  Remove squirrel quarters, soak in buttermilk, roll in self rising flour, pan fry.
> 
> Make a batch of rice, take the grease and trimmings from the pan and make a nice brown gravy (water based) or a nice white gravy (milk based) and enjoy.



That's exactly how I grew up eating them.


----------



## Studawg170 (Jan 22, 2016)

Squirrel and dumplins

Boil Squirrels in chicken stock until the meat falls off the bone.

Strain stock and reserve

Debone critters

Place meat in stock and bring to a boil

Add dumplins  and one can cream of chicken soup

Turn down to a simmer, cover and cook until dumplins are tender...

I like a lot of black pepper in mine but season to taste


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jan 22, 2016)

Bucky T said:


> Fried is my favorite.
> 
> I parboil in a saltwater brine first.  Remove squirrel quarters, soak in buttermilk, roll in self rising flour, pan fry.
> 
> Make a batch of rice, take the grease and trimmings from the pan and make a nice brown gravy (water based) or a nice white gravy (milk based) and enjoy.



Add mash potatoes and turnip greens or collards and I'm good. Not necessary to parboil the young ones though.

City people will look at you like you're crazy.


----------



## Bucky T (Jan 22, 2016)

Hooty Hoot said:


> Add mash potatoes and turnip greens or collards and I'm good. Not necessary to parboil the young ones though.
> 
> City people will look at you like you're crazy.



Don't forget some good pepper relish/jelly for those collards.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Feb 6, 2016)

Studawg170 said:


> Squirrel and dumplins
> 
> Boil Squirrels in chicken stock until the meat falls off the bone.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Tried it, it was simple and turned out great.  Used a pressure cooker and dumplings from the freezer isle.


----------



## willie1971 (Feb 6, 2016)

parboiling robs meat of its flavor.  Especially ribs.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Feb 6, 2016)

No parboiling. They can be fried tender enuff straight out. Yum!


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Feb 13, 2016)

huntingonthefly said:


> No parboiling. They can be fried tender enuff straight out. Yum!




This. I've never boiled a squirrel. Straight to the frying pan.


----------



## GLS (Feb 16, 2016)

Young squirrels don't need tenderizing.  Older ones, well, meat tenderizer works.  Gil


----------



## foxwatcher (Feb 16, 2016)

I cook them like everyone else- fried or squirrel and dumplings. I use chicken broth if pressed for time, but my favorite is squirrel broth.
Water over squirrels
Add onion, celery, carrot
Salt (I prefer garlic salt), lots of black pepper, thyme, and parsley
Bring to a boil for a few minutes, then let simmer for 2 hours. Separate meat from bone, pick out or strain the veggies, then continue on like if it were chicken broth.

My favorite recipe of all time is Hmong squirrel stew:
http://honest-food.net/2012/11/08/hmong-squirrel-stew-recipe/


----------



## GLS (Feb 17, 2016)

That was interesting about the Hmongs and squirrel stew. Gil


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 17, 2016)

I like mine fried with the wolves on the side!


----------



## Studawg170 (Feb 17, 2016)

Bobby Linton said:


> Thanks! Tried it, it was simple and turned out great.  Used a pressure cooker and dumplings from the freezer isle.




Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Great recipes for sure.


----------



## common man (Feb 28, 2016)

Found on you tube guys just frying the squirrels directly after being douse heavily with season salt do the same but added Old bay, I really like it that way just fry them direct no batter till golden brown.


----------

